# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Vát cạnh trong Artcam.

## khanhucay

Dear các huynh, đệ đang dự định làm 1 cái máy phục vụ công việc sữa chữa điện thoại, dựa vào mẫu có sẵn đệ đã cắt nhôm theo kích thước mong muốn.
Đệ muốn phay vát cạnh các miếng nhôm đó thành cạnh tròn cho thay vì cạnh vuông khi đem ở chổ cắt nhôm về nhưng không biết dùng lệnh nào trong Artcam và 1 vấn đề nữa đệ muốn phay như ảnh thì mình set như thế nào ah?. Chân thành cám ơn các huynh.

----------


## Khoa C3

Lấy con radius mill chạy ra liền

----------

khanhucay

----------


## khanhucay

> Lấy con radius mill chạy ra liền


Thanks huynh.

----------


## vufree

COn dao này mua ở đâu được Bác. Ra Tạ Uyên mua thì nói dao gì thì Người Ta hiểu?
Cám ơn Bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhà em ở xa Tạ uyên lắm nên em không biết người ta gọi là gì, khuyến nghị bác cho họ xem cái hình.

----------

